# Car crash into strip club blamed on Martians



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

You know, the Martians......... 

http://www.channel3000.com/news/24170365/detail.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I wonder if the Martians made him puke, too?:googly:


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

sure, blame it on martians....i'm sure they're very amused by this! :laughien:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

And I'll bet it was a Kanamit that made him do that, not Martians:laugheton::biggrineton:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wasn't there a movie, "Mars Needs Women"? I guess they are after strippers now and needed a hole in the wall of the club to get them.:biggrinien:


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

There was a movie called "Earth Girls are easy". Hmmm Maybe it WAS martians LOL


----------

